# Boas > Anacondas >  New Green Anaconda male

## reptileexperts

Well Ive always wanted to grab a male anaconda in order to not deal with more giant snakes to house, and finally came across the right snake at the right deal. So welcoming this boy into our family today.  2011 import. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*bcr229* (08-20-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-20-2019),Gio (08-20-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-20-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (08-20-2019),_rock_ (08-30-2019)

----------


## bcr229

Very nice!  How is his temperament?

----------


## Gio

Very nice. 
Im looking forward to hearing about this one👍

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congratulations!! Very nice critter. I always thought Annies got huge.

----------


## reptileexperts

> Very nice!  How is his temperament?


Flighty. Fighty. And bitey. But to be expected it day 1. Previous owner said hes a handful when he wants to be and puppy calm whenever else he wants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Congratulations!! Very nice critter. I always thought Annies got huge.


Females are quite heavy bodied and long. But males are lower side of 6-8 upper end of 14 and slender. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-20-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (08-20-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Super cool pickup. I personally love the yellows, have one on my "pipe dream" list that'll never happen, hahaha. 

I've read some extremely varied info on temperaments of Condas. Hopefully yours chooses to be calm more often than feisty. 
Are there any known temperament differences males and females?

----------


## reptileexperts

> Super cool pickup. I personally love the yellows, have one on my "pipe dream" list that'll never happen, hahaha. 
> 
> I've read some extremely varied info on temperaments of Condas. Hopefully yours chooses to be calm more often than feisty. 
> Are there any known temperament differences males and females?


Known. Nope. Its more so individual based than gender specific. In reticulated pythons males are definitely more bitey during breeding season. Anacondas are just more or less Ill tempered with individual response giving more to it then anything else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019),Craiga 01453 (08-20-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Known. Nope. Its more so individual based than gender specific. In reticulated pythons males are definitely more bitey during breeding season. Anacondas are just more or less Ill tempered with individual response giving more to it then anything else. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had never read anything regarding difference from male to female, so figured I'd ask. 

Thanks!

----------


## reptileexperts

Better photo moving him into his enclosure tonight 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019),Gio (08-20-2019),_rock_ (08-30-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

He looks so good against that black tub. That's a stunning freaking animal right there!!!

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Better photo moving him into his enclosure tonight 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you gonna feed this big boy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

> What are you gonna feed this big boy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


G pigs. Rats. Chicken. Quail. Rabbit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (08-21-2019)

----------


## mechliam

Gorgeous snake and great photos!
Thanks for sharing and best of luck with him.

Liam.

----------


## reptileexperts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy0s...gHsIa7rKdQnLmI 

Did a quick video last night letting it cruise out back for a bit.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019),Gio (08-23-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-23-2019)

----------


## Gio

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy0s...gHsIa7rKdQnLmI 
> 
> Did a quick video last night letting it cruise out back for a bit.


That boy is looking great Cody.

I've seen a video somewhere of an anaconda eating a boa constrictor.

Are they snake eaters typically or just opportunistic feeders that go for whatever they can find?

How do you feel this guy compares to some of the male cretics you've kept?

You now have experiences with the 2 largest species of snakes on the planet.

I'm quite curious to know what similarities and differences you've observed between these 2 species.

It may be a little early to ask that question, but I'll keep checking in.

Beautiful animal, and I liked the video!

----------


## reptileexperts

> That boy is looking great Cody.
> 
> I've seen a video somewhere of an anaconda eating a boa constrictor.
> 
> Are they snake eaters typically or just opportunistic feeders that go for whatever they can find?
> 
> How do you feel this guy compares to some of the male cretics you've kept?
> 
> You now have experiences with the 2 largest species of snakes on the planet.
> ...


Too soon to know a lot of that. They are primarily rodent and mammal feeders with the occasional opportunistic feeding in the wild on things like caiman and I suppose other snakes. 

The biggest difference right now is just predictability. Retics wear their emotions on their shoulders. They are always curious and when they are in a mood you know. Anaconda within my experience are more reclusive in their emotion. You cant read them which makes them a lot more dangerous. In al my years working with retics now at this point Ive never taken a bad bite. They have always been predictable enough. Ive been but from stupid mistakes from our big girl once and from a couple males when they were young and I was in a rush to clean lol. The anaconda has already had two close bites with me and one close bite with my wife. None of them were foreseen just random. They will be throwing their body to get away. They will be relaxed and calm. Then just open mouth and fly at you randomly. You always have to watch the head. Its one snake I will never trust with someone who doesnt work actively with large snakes. 

My two cents. 

The video is pretty rough. But wanted to get something up. Will probably pull it Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (08-24-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Well we have offered a plethora of food items and it appears this boy likes quail the most...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Went ahead and moved him to a more natural enclosure style. Added enough substrate for burrowing and holding higher humidity. Added a large water basin taking up approx 1/3 of the enclosure. He seems to utilize the entire enclosure now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (09-04-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-03-2019),_jmcrook_ (09-03-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (09-05-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Got his feeding desires on lock. He is 100% a quail destroyer and hates anything else. He will take 2 quail a week now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm surprised that such a large snake would be so picky.   :Very Happy:   Lucky he's got you for catering, lol...

----------


## reptileexperts

> I'm surprised that such a large snake would be so picky.    Lucky he's got you for catering, lol...


Its hit or miss with annis it seems. My buds female will only eat g pigs and that was what this guy was supposedly printed on. Once I got him Eating quail the guy messaged me excited telling me the snake hadnt eaten in months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-02-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Its hit or miss with annis it seems. My buds female will only eat g pigs and that was what this guy was supposedly printed on. Once I got him Eating quail the guy messaged me excited telling me the snake hadnt eaten in months 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be furious!   :Taz:  That's really terrible (especially for the snake's welfare) to sell or trade without full-disclosure to new owner.  This one's lucky you're so experienced!  :Good Job:

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Its hit or miss with annis it seems. My buds female will only eat g pigs and that was what this guy was supposedly printed on. Once I got him Eating quail the guy messaged me excited telling me the snake hadnt eaten in months 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im glad hes eating for you, at least you learned you cant trust that guy to do business again. Its sad that people are like that but it seems like he could of not found a better home or a more experienced owner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

